# Cartridge & Snake...a different take.



## rherrell (May 13, 2008)

*Cartridge & Snake...a different take.*

---


----------



## THarvey (May 13, 2008)

That is *wow-derful*!!!!!

I like the cartridge cut out to display the rattler.[]


----------



## medemt (May 13, 2008)

Rick,

Absolutely gorgeous pen and what a unique look. Would you mind posting a bit of a "how I did it". It has me intrigued. Thanks for sharing this very nice pen.

Dan


----------



## PaulDoug (May 13, 2008)

Holy cow, people around here just keep raising the bar!  Awesome job and idea.  Now to personalize it could a picture of a hunter's trophy buck or elk be substituted for the snake skin?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 13, 2008)

Very innovative thinking on that.


----------



## alamocdc (May 13, 2008)

Very nice, Rick! That's definitely thinkin' outside the kit.[^]


----------



## gerryr (May 13, 2008)

This is the first casing pen I've seen in at least a year that I like.  Cool idea and excellent work.


----------



## Jim15 (May 13, 2008)

Great pen, nice work.


----------



## fernhills (May 13, 2008)

Fantastic,very well done. Carl


----------



## penhead (May 13, 2008)

Never been very big on the cartridge pens...but as my daughter would say..."that one rocks"..!

Very nicely done..


----------



## CSue (May 13, 2008)

That is truly a work of art, Rick!
Bee-aau-tii-full!


----------



## bitshird (May 13, 2008)

Good to see something well thought out, the lay out for the side holes must have been fun, that is the best cartridge pen I've seen since I joined.


----------



## BrentK (May 13, 2008)

Rick that is just an awesome pen. Way to go thinking outside the box truly a unipue pen.


----------



## Ligget (May 13, 2008)

Rick that is awesome! [:0][]  Very well done my friend!


----------



## SuperDave (May 13, 2008)

Way COOL!


----------



## Don_Hart (May 13, 2008)

That is just amazing!


----------



## workinforwood (May 13, 2008)

yep, that's very ingenious.  I'll need you to send me a test sample. []


----------



## Sylvanite (May 13, 2008)

Nicely done - very sharp!


----------



## igran7 (May 13, 2008)

Holy Guacamole that is AWESOME!  Normally I am not very fond of the cartridge pen, but WOW! WOW! WOW! Excellent looking pen.[]


----------



## dfurlano (May 13, 2008)

Thats a very nice looking pen.  How did you fill in the area where the skin is recessed?

Dan


----------



## Dalecamino (May 13, 2008)

Rick , I'm not keeping score or anything , but I think you've outdone yourself on this one . I am amazed by this . Beautiful ! [8D]


----------



## BigRob777 (May 13, 2008)

Pretty sweet, in my book.
Rob


----------



## gwilki (May 13, 2008)

Incredible, Rick! A truly innovative concept.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 13, 2008)

You should make a tutorial in the library for this one. WOW!


----------



## Ozzy (May 13, 2008)

Awesome, totally awsome!!


----------



## jhs494 (May 13, 2008)

Very unique. Great looking job and really creative.


----------



## VisExp (May 14, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of the cartridge pens, but this is very nice!  Very innovative, congratulations!


----------



## arjudy (May 14, 2008)

That is beautiful. Awesome job.


----------



## barryu (May 15, 2008)

This is an amazing pen!


----------



## jongalt26 (May 23, 2008)

Awesome! can you add an LED to the cartridge part?
(just joking)


----------



## skiprat (May 23, 2008)

That is VERY cool Rick!!!! I'm also not too fond of casing pens, but this one and the recent split casing pens are making me change my mind!!!


----------



## desertyellow (May 23, 2008)

Rick,
I agree with Dan,
"Absolutely gorgeous pen and what a unique look. Would you mind posting a bit of a "how I did it". It has me intrigued. Thanks for sharing this very nice pen."

You have much to teach, oh wise one.
No harm in asking 

Tony,
Las Vegas


----------

